# Beiter Profi Heavy.... Ohh eMmmm Geee



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I subscribe to the notion to "buy the best and only cry once". I've had Cartel, BCY, Spigarelli, Cajun, a few home-made jobbies, always though "I don't need to spend that kind of crazy money of a Beiter, that's just plain wasteful! It's not that much better.. it's just a frickin serving jig!

OK, so I saved up my pennies and I ordered two, they came in yesterday, and I got to actually use one today. 

It costs 4 times as much as a typical plastic server. But is it WORTH 4 times as much? H&LL YES! I seriously wish I could trade every one of my dozen or so [email protected] BCY and Cartel serving jigs I had for just 2 more Beiters, they are THAT good. 

I have seen the light, swallowed the cool-aid, and joined the Beiter Brotherhood!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*All you had to do was ask-I could have told you that*



SandSquid said:


> I seriously wish I could trade every one of my dozen or so [email protected] BCY and Cartel serving jigs I had for just 2 more Beiters, they are THAT good. I have seen the light, swallowed the cool-aid, and joined the Beiter Brotherhood!


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1129488

:wink: Hows that White Halo working out


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i may have to break and buy one, since i just sold my old bow too LOL

which one did you get?? i know theres like 2 or 3 different right??


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> Hows that White Halo working out


It was so-so. I'd going to give it a try w/ the Beiter tonight...


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

dwagoner said:


> which one did you get??



BEITER HEAVY WINDER PROFI


----------



## tinnocker (Jun 19, 2008)

Great servers, but don't be using your 'Throw Serving" technique.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

tinnocker said:


> Great servers, but don't be using your 'Throw Serving" technique.


figured that out the first time I tried! ":embara: Clang!!!"


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I bought two Beiters and agree , definitely worth every penny. They are so smooth paying the string out you don't realize how much tension you are applying to them. My next favorites would be the Spigarellis . Anything else is just ehhhhh.


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

o come on the bear paw aint that bad...


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

petrey10 said:


> o come on the bear paw aint that bad...


I used to think that too, that was before I tried a Beiter.


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

When I first started buying my string bulding supplies I went ahead and bought 2 of the Beiters. I have never used anything else. I think that I'm going to try one of the cheaper ones now to see how good of a choice I made lol. I have a birthday comming up so maby I will ask for a couple more Beiters and maby a Bear paw to try out.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I have 2 Beiter serving tools, they are the only ones I seem to use these days.

The quick spool change is a plus as well as the weight of their nuts.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Limey said:


> I have 2 Beiter serving tools, they are the only ones I seem to use these days.
> 
> The quick spool change is a plus as well as the weight of their nuts.


That just doesn't sound right .:mg:


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

How many types do they make?

I only see two in the L.A.S. catalog.

Which one does a man need to get?
(Seeing how I am going to have to break down and buy one.:wink


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Does anyone have problems with their beiter wanting to reverse and go back over the serving instead of up the string? I have this problem at least once a set it seems. I'll be serving along and out of the blue I realize the server has changed direction and is going back over the already served part.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

TN ARCHER said:


> How many types do they make?
> 
> I only see two in the L.A.S. catalog.
> 
> ...


They make 3, A lightweight model, a Pro Fi mdoel and a Heavy Pro Fi

I got a Pro Fi and a Heavy, then swapped one knob off each with the other and have a hybrid counter weight type, You put the heavy nut on the side you spin towards and it gives you alot of momentum and with the twister adapter you can spin pretty quick, but I still just spin without the twister attachment


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

60X said:


> Does anyone have problems with their beiter wanting to reverse and go back over the serving instead of up the string? I have this problem at least once a set it seems. I'll be serving along and out of the blue I realize the server has changed direction and is going back over the already served part.


I have when I get kinda "zoned out" and am spinning pretty fast, you look down and OH Crap! it served over the serving about an inch, lol Yup usually atleast once a set, usually on the idler serving cause i don't serve it as tight


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

60X said:


> Does anyone have problems with their beiter wanting to reverse and go back over the serving instead of up the string? I have this problem at least once a set it seems. I'll be serving along and out of the blue I realize the server has changed direction and is going back over the already served part.


I though that was just me.... I almost never had it happen w/ my "cheap" servers but it happened twice on one string w/ the Beiter.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I have had that happen also and usually it happens when I have the side where you pull the string through the slit is towards where you just wrapped. If you have the slit towards the unserved string I haven't had that problem YET.


----------



## cupanahalf (Apr 11, 2005)

*Beiter*

typically i find that the beiter will back wind at transitions...especially with small diameter like 2x.I just go slower and watch it...still way ahead w the beiter imo


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

60X said:


> Does anyone have problems with their beiter wanting to reverse and go back over the serving instead of up the string? I have this problem at least once a set it seems. I'll be serving along and out of the blue I realize the server has changed direction and is going back over the already served part.


I only get that if I am careless when going over the tag end back served (tied off) part, once I am on the main part of the string its fine.


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

Welcome to the brotherhood! It's the only jig I use now!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Welcome brother

You don't know what you're missing until you start using them. I have a profi and a profi heavy... good stuff I tell ya


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Spotshooter2 said:


> I have had that happen also and usually it happens when I have the side where you pull the string through the slit is towards where you just wrapped. If you have the slit towards the unserved string I haven't had that problem YET.


Same experience here.


----------



## ironbelly (Jul 30, 2009)

When I get some time I will post a video of a trick you can do with the Beiter. You guys wont believe it.


----------



## ironbelly (Jul 30, 2009)

I absolutely cant believe no one has responed to my post. I guess I wont waste my time with a video


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

ok I 'll bite:darkbeer:


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

me too!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

ironbelly said:


> I absolutely cant believe no one has responed to my post. I guess I wont waste my time with a video


Just waiting quietly... dind't know we needed to _beg_.


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm curious as well


----------



## bigchet (Mar 18, 2008)

i would like to see it also.


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

Yea let's see your trick...you have me interested!


----------



## ironbelly (Jul 30, 2009)

video posted in a new thread.
Beiter/black and decker

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056954517#post1056954517


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

That is a great post, never would have thought of doing that!:thumbs_up


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

what is in front of the server? I don't have sound here at work


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

petrey10 said:


> what is in front of the server? I don't have sound here at work


It is called a twister attachment, If you go on lancaster's web site they have them on there.


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

that is awesome.... gotta have one


----------

